# Hi everyone..



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi sally  good to see yet another aussie joining the forum. there have been a few lately

looking forward to getting to know you and your horses


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice to meet you SAlly!  Welcome


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

WELCOME :lol: I am form Aus too  

Lyne


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks everyone! usually i forget about horse sites that i go to but i love this one! everyone is so friendly and they are on all the time so no need for boredom!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

where in australia are you?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Sally! 
Have fun posting!


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

I live in east gippsland, victoria.. about 20 minutes from sale?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome! I love your avatar; Mini's are adorable.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks Cheval.. i think the're adorable.. Im currently nagging my parents for the shetland-mini cross thats for sale next door.. But i think looking after 6 horses will be a bit much anyway :S


----------

